# My new puppy



## Kp209 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi everyone, So I'm getting a female mpoo puppy and I'm picking her up around January. The breeder is giving me a full registration because I really want to learn how to show. The thing is the breeder doesn't seem to show any of her dogs and I dont think she has any champions. She has on her website shes a breeder of merit. My question is do you think i would be able to make her a champion if there isn't any in her blood line?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If she is a breeder of merit, I think that there is a certain number of champions, not too many that she must have finished. Can you check her status with AKC?
I think that it is possible, but not very likely for a breeder who has not shown to be breeding show quality dogs. It isn't so much what is in the pedigree though 2 champions can make a very not show quality puppy, but if she does not show much, does she really have the eye to know who to breed to whom, and which of their offspring is truly show quality? There are so many facets that comprise a truly show quality poodle. And there are so many nuances to grooming, and knowing which judges to show under, and you will have nobody to mentor you on these!
And AKC showing is very political -way more about who you are, who the breeder is, and who they know. I have seen horrible looking poodles become champions, even grand champions because they had politics working in their favor.
If you are set on giving it a try, you would probably find UKC much more amenable than AKC, but really, the final answer is if you want a show dog,you go to a show breeder!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

the breeder may not show much on her own or have a handler, but co-own dogs that show/have been shown to championships? i assume you can ask for your pup's pedigree, if you haven't already, and find out if she comes from championship lines.

someone linked to this elsewhere, but i'm not sure in which thread. qualifications for the breeder of merit program:

Breeder of Merit Requirements - American Kennel Club


----------



## Kp209 (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I'm only assuming because usually breeders show off ribbons and pictures of their show dogs winning or at least the have the CH or Bis titles in their name right? I went to her website and looked at her dogs and i don't think there's anything like that on there. I guess i could just ask her. She did mention her miniature puppies are a bit smaller. Would a breeder sell a dog with full akc knowing it isn't good quality?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Kp209 said:


> Well I'm only assuming because usually breeders show off ribbons and pictures of their show dogs winning or at least the have the CH or Bis titles in their name right? I went to her website and looked at her dogs and i don't think there's anything like that on there. I guess i could just ask her. She did mention her miniature puppies are a bit smaller. Would a breeder sell a dog with full akc knowing it isn't good quality?



A show breeder wouldn't, but yes there are many not so reputable breeders who will give anyone full registration for some extra money.


----------



## Kp209 (Jun 30, 2015)

Ok I'll give it my best if she doesn't turn out show quality I'll love her either way. I'm thinking I could do agility if conformation doesn't work out and maybe wait a year or two and buy from a reputable show breeder I'll do my research


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Good luck with your new pup. My suggestion is to try and find a mentor of some sort to help you learn as you go. I have a wonderful group of teachers at Stellas dog obedience school that have taught me so much. First thing I did was learn the breed standard and then compared Stella to it. It is important to know your dogs faults because there could be thing you can do to minimize them. I took Stella to conformation classes as soon as I got her to have the teacher take a look at her and give me her honest opinion. She is huge in the show world so I know I was going to get a truthful answer to my questions. 
Hopefully you can find the same opportunities, they will help you out a ton.
Stella is my first "show" dog and I had a blast showing her myself in UKC. That might be a good way to go, UKC is very fun, with lots of helpful, friendly people.


----------

